# Photobucket.



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone having problems with Photobucket?<

I have just uploaded a photo and can not see any of my snaps.

All the titles are there but no images.

I tried linking one of them into a post but on clicking preview there was nothing.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep mine was Ok yesterday but today some post show a small blue badge with a ? Inside


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

seems ok...


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

I had lots of problems this afternoon loggin into my albums and uploading images


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Still the same problem, but at least I am not alone.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

+1


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

odd. could this be browser related. am using google chrome - still no issues.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

It is all back to normal now so not a browser problem.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I had a few of the blank white spaces with the symbol in it yesterday, though when I clicked on one, the enlargement still came up. Photobucket are always having these little glitches, but they seem to go away the next day! A few months ago, they had one where you couldn't log in...I thought I'd lost all my pics. It was resolved later that day, but I soon made a backup of all my pics onto a flash drive, just in case.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I can`t see the photos in one of my albums, Photobucket says they`re there but when I open it up - zilch :huh:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

It's iffy and I hate the new editor!


----------

